# DF25A - 3 cyl. 4 stroke 25HP Photos of Carbs and Linkage Needed



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

This should help http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Suzuki/Outboard/2004/DF25/CARBURETOR/parts.html


----------

